# Vm Menthol Ice Vs Choc Mint



## Jackson (31/5/14)

Hi
I was looking to buy a few flavours in bulk, I have only tried VM Menthol Ice and not yet VM Choc Mint, I was gonna buy it to try but I might go away for a bit so wanted to order the right mint flavour for me, Menthol Ice reminds me of Marlborough Blue Ice, I love the taste but I never really was into those menthol cigs, I was wondering based your experiences would VM Choc Mint be a better buy for me then, I mean I really need like a mint flavour to last, similiar to okka I guess, is the choc very subtle or sweet, just trying to see which mint flavour I should get, not polar mint tho, not really into the mint sweet types
Thanks


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

Here is a comprehensive review of VM Choc Mint: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain.473/page-4#post-9416
Seems to me it might just be what you are looking for.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/14)

Thanks @Matthee 

Hi @Jackson 

VM Choc Mint is a big favourite of mine.
What I like about it is that you get the subtle chocolate flavour and the mintiness but its not as overpowering as Menthol Ice. To me the flavours are nicely balanced yet I still get a nice throat hit from it - I think the mintiness gives it additional "kick". I am vaping it in 18mg and it works for me superbly well.

I think you should definitely give it a try and see if you like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (31/5/14)

I would have it in 12mg's


----------



## SVS1000 (31/5/14)

Choc mint is my favourite VM Juice. 9mg in the dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/5/14)

Choc mint is a brilliant juice. The balance I would say is 35% choc and 65% meaning that the choc is an undertone and the mint is smooth, refreshing and lingers well. The choc for me comes out on the exhale but the menthol still shines through giving the mint a smooth Sweet taste, but not Sweet like cotton candy, sweet like sucking on a polo mint. 

Hope that helps 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Choc mint is a brilliant juice. The balance I would say is 35% choc and 65% meaning that the choc is an undertone and the mint is smooth, refreshing and lingers well. The choc for me comes out on the exhale but the menthol still shines through giving the mint a smooth Sweet taste, but not Sweet like cotton candy, sweet like sucking on a polo mint.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud



Nicely put @BhavZ


----------



## Jackson (31/5/14)

Okay I see, I tried Mint Candy from VapeMob and the mint flavour is good but after a few puffs I think the sweet taste overpowers the mint taste, and well theres no real fresh mint taste left, just that sweet taste with tiny hint of mint 
Thanks I think i'm gonna order a 30ml of that then rather than 30ml of menthol ice??


----------



## crack2483 (31/5/14)

I'm not a fan of the chock mint. You know you get the real romany creams and then you get the cheaper brand. The cheap brand leaves like a bland almost bitter taste in the mouth. That's what it tastes like for me.

Ps. This explanation may not make any sense lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/14)

I know that Choc Mint is an ADV for a lot of people but personally I can't stomach it for some reason... I am such a Menthol Ice man is not funny! To me a change of juice is adding a few drops of coconut concentrate to my Menthol Ice! 

But this week coming I am determined to try find another juice to add to my arsenal! I have 18 new juices standing by to test. Here's hoping I find another ADV.


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

Jackson said:


> Okay I see, I tried Mint Candy from VapeMob and the mint flavour is good but after a few puffs I think the sweet taste overpowers the mint taste, and well theres no real fresh mint taste left, just that sweet taste with tiny hint of mint
> Thanks I think i'm gonna order a 30ml of that then rather than 30ml of menthol ice??



Why don't you order a 10 ml sample of both and see which one you prefer.


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I know that Choc Mint is an ADV for a lot of people but personally I can't stomach it for some reason... I am such a Menthol Ice man is not funny! To me a change of juice is adding a few drops of coconut concentrate to my Menthol Ice!
> 
> But this week coming I am determined to try find another juice to add to my arsenal! I have 18 new juices standing by to test. Here's hoping I find another ADV.



Good luck Rob, holding thumbs for you
Take it slow

Reactions: Like 1


----------

